# Gearmen Kamikaze ??



## Grampa (Mar 11, 2008)

This video tells that it aint only the Japenese and the Russian who developed rammingtacticks against enemy bomber  


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QyELSlHVAA_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMyYJx7I4i4_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tK4y7M1EDYA_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6Vc3TJXASw_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icHRPZn7u_g_


----------



## SoD Stitch (Mar 11, 2008)

Grampa said:


> This video tells that it aint only the Japenese and the Russian who developed rammingtacticks against enemy bomber
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QyELSlHVAA_
> ...




Yes; there's already an open thread concerning this. Go here:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/me-262-suicide-role-debate-12227.html


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 12, 2008)

What the hell is a Gearmen???


----------



## ccheese (Mar 12, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> What the hell is a Gearmen???



Could be a southern variation of German..... Maybe from Georgia or 
Alabama, y'all...

Charles


----------



## timshatz (Mar 12, 2008)

Son of Motorhead Zappa maybe?


----------



## Velius (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow! I'm glad I saw these, these really help out the 262 thread I started. Thanks, and good find!


----------



## Flightcommander (Mar 26, 2008)

gear men? this isn't the thread for robots...........is it?


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2008)

In England it would classify him as a drug dealer too...


----------



## plan_D (Mar 26, 2008)

Where the hell in England is a gearman a drug dealer? I bet it's some dumb 'suvener' term.


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2008)

I take it you haven't bought any 'gear' from anyone before.. 

If the expressions wrong, 'The Bill', etc are chinese imports.


----------



## plan_D (Mar 26, 2008)

Drugs can be refered to as 'gear', yes. But gearman is not a term I have ever heard. As a note, clothes can also be refered to as 'gear'. In fact even computer parts can be refered to as 'gear'!


----------



## A4K (Mar 26, 2008)

'Gearman' as a term probably dosen't exist, my comment was just a play on words...a spur of the moment 'joke' kind of thing..


----------



## plan_D (Mar 26, 2008)

And there you had me thinking that the cockneys had made another stupid word up; leaving them open for another mocking....


----------

